# good question...



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

Im getting the gamo shadow 1000. I am windering if i should get the varmint hunter scope and put it on this gun ....or buy a really good air rifle scope. If u think the really good air rifle scope is a better choice plz state the scope that is good for the shadow...i would like to order it of pyramidair.com if possible. price can go up to $75.

ps. I am not going to just get the varmint hunter that comes with the scope because it does not have any open sights...That is a feature i must have..

pss. If u know any pellets that work good for the shadow i would greatly appreciate those also.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd say buya good air rilfe scope. My sister has a really really nice scope on her pellet gun that I wouldn't mind having for my .22lr's or .17hmr. Of course it wouldn't work on either of those but my point stands, it's a darn nice scope. I can't remember what brand it is but it's a 3x9x32 and it can focus as close as 5-7 feet.

PS, it's PPS. Not PSS. The 'p' stands for 'post' and the 's' stands for 'script'. Just a bit of a grammar lesson, it'll impress your teachers next year, lol.


----------

